
"The Dirty Dozen" Marketing Processes that every Internet start-up must master - TristanKromer
http://blog.publisha.com/articles/42202--the-dirty-dozen-marketing-processes-that-every-internet-start-up-must-master?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d45b5097ca47c6f%2C0
======
RiderOfGiraffes
There were a few comments when this was submitted a week ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2131105>

